# Suppliers listed by state



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Jan 10, 2008)

I was looking around to see if there were any soap/candle suppliers in close proximity to me and found this site that lists them by state!

http://www.suppliersbystate.com/state-listings.php


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 10, 2008)

Great link!


----------



## Lane (Jan 10, 2008)

Great and helpful link.

I clicked this link and looked for supplies in Nevada and bumped into a candle supplier.. I think I may be hooked on trying candles now... :?


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Jan 11, 2008)

we love candles too....this summer when i would get home late the creme brulee soy wax candle would always be burning....and then it would be 10:30 and i'd be hungry!!

i was trying to find a place that i could go pick up a 50 lb box of wax rather than have to pay shipping and stumbled across the site....dumb luck!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 3, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## IanT (Aug 3, 2008)

yesssss. this is what i was looking for lol gooo tab


----------

